

I read the 100 “best” fantasy or sci-fi novels--they were shockingly offensive - tokenadult
http://www.newstatesman.com/culture/2015/08/i-read-100-best-fantasy-and-sci-fi-novels-and-they-were-shockingly-offensive

======
angersock
Wow, not well done.

Author glosses over _Watchmen_ , _Stranger in a Strange Land_ , _Neuromancer_
, _The Stand_ , _Snowcrash_ , _The Moon is a Harsh Mistress_ , _The Left Hand
of Darkness_ , and several others that actually had some very interesting
things to say on gender roles and treatment of minorities.

Author also ignores entirely the actual depiction of homosexuality and gender
roles in _The Forever War_ , and the various ways the protagonist treats (and
is treated by!) them.

Author was clearly looking to be offended, and in their zeal ignored both
things that countered their position (not surprising) _and things that would
've substantiated it!_

 _Lucifer 's Hammer_, for example, can be read to literally depict African
Americans and urban youths as savage cannibals. It's a good story otherwise,
but there is certainly some facepalming in there.

~~~
tired_man
She's a very sad individual. I feel sorry for her more than any sort of ire.

She cherry-picked right past Cordelia Naismith (later Vorkosigan) and her
mother, both from "Beta Colony" where genders swap like day and night ("Shards
of Honor," Vorkosigan Saga, Book One). You won't find any simpering females in
any of Lois McMaster Bujold's novels unless they are a plot device there to
serve as a victim and you won't run into gender discrimination from any
primary characters (except for the old people ;-)).

------
justsorneguy
Shockingly offensive to pussies, perhaps...

